# Need Help Diagnosing Problem w/Martin Industries Gas Log Stove



## DanCorcoran (Dec 3, 2014)

When I bought my cabin in WV, this gas log stove was included.  According to the owner's manual, it was purchased in June, 1995.  Not sure if it is 24k or 30k BTU, but uses LP (propane).  It has a built-in blower with a thermostat, so that when connected to 120vac, it turns on and off automatically.  I've used the stove several times over the last several years just to initially warm the cold cabin, then let the wood stove maintain the temps, once the cabin has gotten to a comfortable temp.  The looks good and works very well.

Last time I was there, I tried to light it.  I held the control knob pushed in until the gas arrived at the pilot, then used the piezo igniter to light the pilot.  I held the knob in for about a minute, then turned the knob to the operating position.  Instead of lighting the burner tubes as usual, the pilot flame went out.  From then on, after many attempts, I could never get gas to the pilot (no gas smell, no hissing sound).  I checked the bottle and there was plenty of gas in it and the valve was open.  I tried disconnecting and reconnecting the gas supply hose and the blower cord.  For several attempts, I left the stove for several hours, then retried.  No gas to the pilot.

My only two guesses are:
1) something stuck in the orifice of the pilot;
2) something wrong with the "control sub-assembly", as the control knob is referred to on parts diagram.
I don't think it is the thermocouple, since the problem appears to be no gas, rather than thermocouple not opening main burners.

Unfortunately, Martin Industries of Florence, AL, went out of business in 2002.  I haven't been able to find a parts source online.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

Is this a vented unit?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Is this a vented unit?



Sorry, should have mentioned it's a vent-free unit.  (And the photo was taken 5 years ago...the stove isn't sitting on plastic with a bottle of gas on top!)


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

The trouble is probably debris in the Oxygen Depletion Sensor (ODS).
I am not totally familiar with this unit, but all the ones I've worked on have this feature.
Look for a small hole, maybe .09" (3/32") diameter in the pilot tube. See if it's plugged.
A can of compressed air, like you'd use on a keyboard, should clear it.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> The trouble is probably debris in the Oxygen Depletion Sendor (ODS).
> I am not totally familiar with this unit, but all the ones I've worked on have this feature.
> Look for a small hole, maybe .09" (3/32") diameter in the pilot tube. See if it's plugged.
> A can of compressed air, like you'd use on a keyboard, should clear it.



Thanks, I was hoping it could be something like that, since a new control isn't available.  I have to dismantle the whole stove to get to the tube, but it'll be worth it if I can get it working again.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

As far as I know, those unvented stove pilot assemblies have to be COMPLETELY replaced.
The individual component parts aren't available. 
Good luck.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> As far as I know, those unvented stove pilot assemblies have to be COMPLETELY replaced.
> The individual component parts aren't available.
> Good luck.



You mean don't bother trying to blow it out, or completely replaced if blowing it out doesn't help?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

Try blowing it out. Can't hurt.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 3, 2014)

could easily be a clogged pilot orifice, i see them all the time...
\


----------

